# Fanes Pinion Singlespeednabe Achssystem



## zingel (24. November 2011)

Hab mir ne Fanes mit Pinion bestellt und möchte eine möglichst perfekte Lösung bei der Hinterradnabe. 

also Leicht, Steif, einfacher Radausbau

Pflicht ist natürlich eine Singlespeednabe mit möglichst feiner Verzahnung am Freilauf. Freilauf ist auch Pflicht!

Welche Nabe mit welchen Achssystem würdet ihr wählen?


bisher kenn ich:

- Hope Trial, die wie für QR10 aussieht, aber mit M10 Schrauben festgeknallt wird
- DT 240s mit nachgerüsteten 36er Sperrklinken und QR5 Spanner
- King, will ich nicht, da die Flansche zu nahe zusammen sind.


----------



## Jocki (24. November 2011)

Ich hab noch die Acros 1G gefunden. 350 g - ab wann gilt denn ne Hinterradnabe als "leicht"?

Wieso willst Du einen Freilauf? Der Freilauf ist doch im Getriebe mit drin?
Ich hätte gern eine Fixed Singlespeed Nabe mit Discaufnahme. Da hab ich nur von Surly eine gefunden - Gewicht noch unbekannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (24. November 2011)

mir ist schon ein Ast zwischen Kranz und Kette gekommen, da war ich 
froh, dass nicht gleich das Hinterrad blockiert hatte.

ich werd die Achse einer Hope auf 10mm aufdrehen und bin glücklich.


----------



## wowbagger (25. November 2011)

Bin auch auf der Suche nach einer ordentlichen Lösung. Bisher ist Acros 1G mein Favorit. Was ich auch gut finde ist Paul. Ist halt Amischei$$ und so wie ich das sehe nicht in 135x12 zu haben... Würde mich mal interessieren wie fein die Pinion alleine rastet.
mfg wowbagger


----------



## teatimetom (25. November 2011)

zingel schrieb:


> mir ist schon ein Ast zwischen Kranz und Kette gekommen, da war ich
> froh, dass nicht gleich das Hinterrad blockiert hatte.
> 
> ich werd die Achse einer Hope auf 10mm aufdrehen und bin glücklich.



schau dir doch auch mal die nabe von superstar components an,
hat noch einen viel grösseren flanschabstand und ein hope ähnliches befestigungsystem.


----------



## ollo (26. November 2011)

Sun Ringle, die hat der Jü am Testrad ......es soll jede Normale Zahnkranz HR Nabe gehen (laut Jürgen), Singelspeed ist die Elegantere Lösung 


Ich würde die DT nehmen, hatte meine 240er nach 19000 Km jetzt auf zum Service und die Zahnscheiben sahen aus wie frisch gekauft


----------



## zingel (26. November 2011)

Singlespeed ist Pflicht! ...wennschon dann richtig!

die von superstar components sieht super aus!
vor allem der sehr grosse Flanschabstand wär perfekt.

mein Favorit ist aber immer noch Hope, da ich dort die Qualität kenne
und Preis Leistung stimmt.

DT wär auch nicht Schlecht, aber die Beschichtung find ich da nicht so
toll, beim einen Paar löst die sich schon ab wegen Oxidation und da
das Pinion Bike das ganze Jahr bewegt wird, ist das nicht so passend.
Bisschen teuer sind sie auch.


----------



## liquidnight (8. Dezember 2011)

Meint Ihr die hier ?
http://www.acros.de/PRODUKTE/NABE/-1G-GRAVITY/Singlespeed-HR-Nabe-schwarz-32L::463.html

Hab zuerst die Singlespeednabe von Alutech gesehen, aber auf den 2. Blick gemerkt, dass das eine Schraubachse ist.  Muss jetzt noch in Erfahrung bringen, was das QR5 und QR10 bedeutet ...


Jocki schrieb:


> Wieso willst Du einen Freilauf? Der Freilauf ist doch im Getriebe mit drin?


Ich hätte gern den Freilauf weil ich mir eine bei 60km/h mitlaufende Kette schlicht als Designfehler vorstelle.


----------



## Freeerider81 (8. Dezember 2011)

QR bedeutet im Regelfall Schnellspanner und das dahinter der Druchmesser der Achse! Also 5 oder 10mm Achse. 
Aber frag am besten direkt bei Acros nach!


----------



## zingel (8. Dezember 2011)

wieviele Einrastpunkte hat die Acros?


----------



## WilliWildsau (8. Dezember 2011)

@zingel
ich würde an deiner Stelle bei der Hope bleiben und wer soviel Ahnung von MTB-Rädern hat, sollte auch auf seine Erfahrung vertrauen Schöne Grüße aus dem Pott nach Willisau Ihr seit schon echt Hammer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (9. Dezember 2011)

danke! 
ja, werd ziemlich sicher bei Hope bleiben, wenn nicht noch was bahnbrechendes kommt.


----------



## ONE78 (13. Dezember 2011)

zingel schrieb:


> - King, will ich nicht, da die Flansche zu nahe zusammen sind.



also bei meiner king uni ssp sind die flansche weiter auseinander als bei meine hope ssp und dicker sind die auch.
super verarbeitet sowieso, mehr einrastpunkte und klemmbolzen mit feingewinde.

sonst gehen natürlich auch naben für freilaufritzel (eno trial) zb. die chub.
leicht mit monsterflanschdurchmesser, aber nen bisschen dünn.

american classic und wtb haben auch schicke ssp-naben mit schönen großen flanschdurchmessern.


----------



## zingel (13. Dezember 2011)

hab gerade nachgeschaut - hast recht mit der King.

früher haben die für ihre Singlespeednaben einfach den normalen Kassettenbody 
genommen und diesen mit einem kleineren Kassettenbody zentral auf der Achse montiert.

Die King könnte man auch auf QR10 aufbohren, hmmm...


----------



## ONE78 (13. Dezember 2011)

brauchste garnicht bohren






musst dir nur was zum zentrieren einfallen lassen.


----------



## zingel (13. Dezember 2011)

doch, ich will ne QR10 oder QR12 Schnellspannachse.
anschrauben ist keine Option.


----------



## ONE78 (13. Dezember 2011)

na die qr10, vermutlich eben eine 10mm achse sollte so durchgehen. die funbolts haben am schaft die 10mm. 
bei qr12 musste basteln oder gibs nicht inzwischen auch austauschachsen von king?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (13. Dezember 2011)

für Singlespeed hat weder King, Hope noch DT Austauschachsen.

bei Hope ist halt cool, dass sie so extrem laut ist, da hören einem die Wanderer!


----------



## ONE78 (13. Dezember 2011)

ja hab ich jetzt auch gesehen.
aber wie gesagt: king is king!
mehr einrastpunkte
breitere Flanschabstand
bessere verarbeitung
fettere funbolts

aber ja die hope ist lauter...
und einfacher zu warten


----------



## zingel (13. Dezember 2011)

die Vernunft hat gesiegt, ich hab ne Hope auf QR10 umgebaut.

Preis/Leistung stimmt, lautes Shreddergeknatter und Kinderleicht zu warten.


----------



## ONE78 (13. Februar 2012)

was sagst du, passt die achse auch für 12mm?
bei 10mm hast du ja eigentlich nur das gewinde aufgebohrt, oder?


----------



## zingel (13. Februar 2012)

der kleinste Aussendurchmesser der Achse ist 15mm
musst selbst entscheiden ob dir das genug ist für QR12


----------



## ONE78 (15. Februar 2012)

da das ja die selben achs-/lagerdurchmesser sind wie bei den normalen naben und es dafür ja x12 umbaukit gibt, sollte auch das halten.
hoffe ich


----------



## 100 Oktan (19. Februar 2012)

Welche Einbaubreite hat der Fanes Enduro Pinion Rahmen eigentlich 135 mm oder 142 mm?

Weiß das jemand?

Mich würde auch die Chris King Single Speed Nabe interessieren.

So wie ich das verstanden habe gibt es die allerings nur in 135 mm und nicht als 12 mm Steckachse.

Seht Ihr das auch so?


----------



## liquidnight (24. September 2012)

100 Oktan schrieb:


> Welche Einbaubreite hat der Fanes Enduro Pinion Rahmen eigentlich 135 mm oder 142 mm?


Du kannst verschiedene Achs-Inlays wählen, so dass der eine oder andere Wert rauskommt.

@all:  mein jetziger  Stand ist:  es gibt keine Singlespeed-Steckachsen-Nabe mit 142x12mm.  Also kein Hersteller bietet so was an.
Es gibt nur entweder Kettenschalter-Naben mit Steckachse oder Singlespeednaben mit Schraubachse bzw. Schnellspanner.


----------



## guido9178 (24. September 2012)

Hallo,

warum nimmst du dann nicht 135x12 und die dazu entsprechenden Achsinlays? 

MFG  guido


----------



## liquidnight (24. September 2012)

guido9178 schrieb:


> warum nimmst du dann nicht 135x12 und die dazu entsprechenden Achsinlays?



Die meisten Steckachsennaben die ich gesehen habe, sind 135er  und haben Adapter dabei dass man sie auch mit größeren Breiten nutzen kann.  Welche 135x12-Steckachse für Singlespeed (und 6Loch-Montage) schwebt Dir vor ? Url ?

Mein Gedanke ist dass ich die Steckachse nutzen will um in den 4gelenker-Hinterbau mehr Stabilität hineinzubekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gfx (18. Mai 2013)

Eine weitere nicht angesprochene Alternative: www.industrynine.net
=> Steckachse (vorne SSpanner, 15mm, 20mm; hinten: Singlespeed mit SSpanner 12mm, 135mm, 142mm etc)
=> 120er Verzahnung / 3Â° Leertritt
=> "Ã¤hnlich" wie CK
=> noch breitere AbstÃ¼tzung
=> "modular": Naben lassen sich wie bei anderen Hersteller mittels Adapter (ca. 20-30â¬) auf andere Steckachsen anpassen.
=> "cooler" sound, jedoch beim Fahren Ã¼ber 20km/h vom Fahrer nicht wirklich wahrzunehmen.
(habe sie mit CX-Ray verbaut)


----------



## crazymaniac (14. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

muss es unbedingt eine Singlespeednabe sein? Wollte hinten eigentlich 12x 142mm Steckechse reinbauen. Oder passt der Pinionzahnkranz da nicht drauf mit entsprechenden "spacern"?


----------



## goflo (14. Mai 2014)

Mal so als Frage: Inzwischen scheint es ja von Industry Nine eine SSP Nabe in 142x12 zu geben.
Wenn ich also am Achsinlay auf Bremsseite den kleinen Block rausschraube sollte die doch reinpassen, oder?
Ist nur die Frage, ob die Kettenlinie passen würde.


----------



## ONE78 (14. Mai 2014)

Die hope ssp nabe gibt's jetzt auch in 142x12


----------



## goflo (14. Mai 2014)

Mit knappen 500gr Gewicht, wenn ich das richtig sehe


----------

